# Why do blacks talk so loud?



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?


----------



## Godboy (Mar 25, 2015)

No fathers = shitty classless kids who grow up to be shitty classless people. Its not racial, its cultural.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 25, 2015)

Man up and take your business elsewhere. It's the job of the restaurant owner/manager to police his establishment.  If he/she continues to allow that kind of behavior then you shouldn't contribute to their bottom line.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
When I was in 10th grade, me and my friends were loud.  People go through phases.  But racist right winger creeps with Avatars that look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  act as if it's only a "certain" portion of the population that are noisy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Same reasons talk so loud in the restaurant: poor training.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

rdean said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
> When I was in 10th grade, me and my friends were loud.  People go through phases.  But racist right winger creeps with Avatars that look like this
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! You called me a racist. Feel better now? This has nothing to do with racism, you moron. Personal experience has shown me that it is almost always blacks that act this way. If blacks don't like being called on their behavior, then they should learn to act like civilized human beings. Don't get mad at me for calling them out for their rude behavior.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?


White trash can be pretty competitive in the rude loudness.

And eating lunch today, a fat white bitch damn near mooned me when her fat ass got up from the table next to me.

Blacks got no monopoly on bad manners.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 25, 2015)

rdean said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
> When I was in 10th grade, me and my friends were loud.  People go through phases.  But racist right winger creeps with Avatars that look like this
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is about uppity Negroes, you uppity Negro.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 25, 2015)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.


I have never seen loud, rude Chinese or Japanese.

I have seen some India Indians behave like animals though.

I'll walk out without paying if rude people disturb my meal too much.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
> ...


Personal experience has show me it always white folks like Mr. Right who talks loudly in public places.  Why is that Mr. Right?  Why does your ilk act so rudely in public?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.
> ...


No you don't and no you won't.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
> ...


Yea, the Italian American blond uppity negro.  Wow, so many things to so many people.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Oh STFU.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing.  But it was one of those "Ellie Mae's" with that yawl accent and bleached blonde hair down to her waist at a Starbucks talking into her phone.  She was standing behind me and was so loud the guy taking the order couldn't hear me and I couldn't hear him.  So I turned around and asked her if she could hold on a minute until I made my order and she said "Kiss mah ass bitch" and kept talking.  So I got my grande and left.  The next day, the cashier told me the manager came out and refused to serve "Ellie" and made her leave.  And as she was walking out, the entire store applauded and I was so mad I missed it.
> ...


Who are you to tell anyone how they should act racist asswipe?  I've seen your kind before.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.


Your trying to imply that it's nothing  more than my ignoring other ethnic groups who do it. I assure you, this is not the case. People talking loud is one of my pet leaves. It annoys the hell out of me. Almost every time I'm subjected to it, it's a group of young blacks. That is my unbiased observation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


You are no tough guy.  Now the dude from NC was a tough guy, and he got sent running.  You?  You are nothing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


  I bet you are one of those loud talking white dudes in the bar or the fast food joint.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 25, 2015)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I've once before admonished you to never quote me. Don't you dare debase my rhetoric by tainting it with your sniveling tripe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


You are a loony, are you not?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I don't frequent bars or fast food joints.

You sure know a lot about me and reply to me a lot for someone who said he put me on ignore.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.
> ...



There are definately some out there. There is a suburb near Los Angeles called City of Industry that is heavily populated with Asians where I frequently shop, and many of them talk loudly and are rude. Certainly not all of them but enough to notice.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 25, 2015)

Many people are rude,  self centered,  and lack common courtesy...doesn't have a thing to do with what color they are.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I'm a Conservative. Your worst nightmare. Now go and hide under your bed, where you belong.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe it's all that rap music they listen too. Maybe they're just stone deaf.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen different people of all races act uncivilized in public places. Hispanics, whites,  Asians and blacks all have their share of the ill mannered. Of course if one walks around on high alert towards one race in particular, of course they will notice them more.
> ...



Im not "implying" anything. You have an opinion and it is yours to express as you wish.  Loud talking happens to be a pet peeve of mine as well. Maybe in your case you frequent places that are patronized by mostly blacks. I dont know. I simply stated that I have noticed equal shares of loud talking and crude behavior from people of all races. In different cities and countries. With no monopoly by any one race.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Maybe it's all that rap music they listen too. Maybe they're just stone deaf.



The vast majority of adult mature black people do not even listen to Rap. I for one do not allow it in my home. 

Just as I am certain that adult mature white people do not listen to heavy metal noise.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 25, 2015)

"Why do blacks talk so loud?"

Another ignorant, racist conservative.

Clearly not all racists are conservative, nor does conservative dogma endorse racism, but most racists identify as conservative, and find refuge among the ranks of conservatives.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Why do blacks talk so loud?"
> 
> Another ignorant, racist conservative.
> 
> Clearly not all racists are conservative, nor does conservative dogma endorse racism, but most racists identify as conservative, and find refuge among the ranks of conservatives.


Look back over the replies, and tell who first played the race card. I was simply making a personal Observation.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 25, 2015)

Godboy said:


> No fathers = shitty classless kids who grow up to be shitty classless people. Its not racial, its cultural.


Another ignorant racist from the right chimes in.

Your post fails as a _post hoc_ fallacy, and your notion that children without fathers is of particular issue to African-Americans is ignorant, racist, and wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?


Rednecks do that too.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > No fathers = shitty classless kids who grow up to be shitty classless people. Its not racial, its cultural.
> ...


Hey clueless. Look at the facts. Black children are more likely to live in single parent homes than any other ethnic group.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?
> ...


Well. I don't hang out with rednecks, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?


Sounds more like white people to me. You know exactly what I mean. They show up at the restaurant talking loudly about Buffy and Biffs exploits in ballet and water polo. They get drunk and paw their friends wives and say something racist about the mexican waiter and giggle loudly. Didnt their parents teach them manners? I know most of them have no real relationships with their fathers due to white males being emotionally distant from their children.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


I don't either. At least, not intentionally. You were speaking of being in a restaurant. Do you hang out with loud blacks?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 25, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've got one person I call a friend. We've been hanging out for several years. Don't know why I haven't traded him in yet.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2015)

do blacks talk loud?

i don;t know

they talk smooth I think...I am no expert though


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Forgive me.   Toying with the likes of you amuses me.  I know: low standards.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Well. I don't hang out with rednecks, so I'll take your word for it.





Gracie said:


> I don't either. At least, not intentionally. You were speaking of being in a restaurant. Do you hang out with loud blacks?




Yeah,  yeah,  yeah...rednecks get no love until something needs fixed,  something needs built or something needs moved.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?
> ...


True but they are major share holders


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

but now the gays is trying to steal the thunder..it could get ugly




*Dear White Gays: Stop Stealing Black Female Culture*


You are not a black woman, and you do not get to claim either blackness or womanhood. There is a clear line between appreciation and appropriation




I need some of you to cut it the hell out. Maybe, for some of you, it’s a presumed mutual appreciation for Beyoncé and weaves that has you thinking that I’m going to be amused by you approaching me in your best “Shanequa from around the way” voice. I don’t know. What I do know is that I don’t care how well you can quote Madea, who told you that your booty was getting bigger than hers, how cute you think it is to call yourself a strong black woman, who taught you to twerk, how funny you think it is to call yourself Quita or Keisha or for which black male you’ve been bottoming — you are not a black woman, and you do not get to claim either blackness or womanhood. It is not yours. It is not for you.



Let me explain.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?





Troll thread


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?
> ...


How is it a troll thread? I asked a simple question.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...




It was a 'question' based on a false premise, intended to stir up the racist douche cohort here.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It was a question based on personal experience. Racism had nothing to do with it. I assume it is a cultural thing. I simply wanted someone to explain why they do it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Not all of them do. Just like all whites dont talk loudly.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 27, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I never said that they all do it. But it has been my experience that they do it more often than others.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


My experience is the opposite. White people tend to talk very loudly where I live and the other races think they are uncouth.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 27, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well then. You must be a racist. Lol


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?


 
Parent. Not plural.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 27, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm talking about. You're at a restaurant, or other public area. A half dozen or so show up and sit at a table, right next to you, and proceed to talk at the top of their lungs. They're three feet away from each other, yet they're yelling at the top of their lungs. And it doesn't really matter why they do it. It's simply rude! Didn't their parents teach them any manners?
> ...


OOOPS! My bad.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 27, 2015)

I have noticed the same thing as the OP

really , I have in a variety of settings

but I don't think it's a big deal 

I just   
LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a baritone with a naturally booming voice. Combine that with the fact that I've spent most of my working life on very loud concrete construction sites, and you can kinda get the picture.

Every once in a while I might forget to change my voicebox gears from jobsite mode to lunchtime or home mode.

Meh, stuff happens. 

What is worse is when I forget to shift from commercial jobsite language to restaurant or residential neighborhood language where there's women and children around. LOL.

That's really embarrassing.


----------



## Nottoday (Oct 10, 2021)

JakeStarkey said:


> Personal experience has show me it always white folks like Mr. Right who talks loudly in public places.  Why is that Mr. Right?  Why does your ilk act so rudely in public?


Haha, No, it’s ALWAYS those uneducated blacks that can’t speak English.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2021)

Nottoday said:


> Haha, No, it’s ALWAYS those uneducated blacks that can’t speak English.


Can you?


----------



## Nottoday (Oct 10, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another ignorant racist from the right chimes in.
> 
> Your post fails as a _post hoc_ fallacy, and your notion that children without fathers is of particular issue to African-Americans is ignorant, racist, and wrong.


74% of African Americans are raised by single mothers because the fathers are absent. It’s not wrong, and there’s absolutely nothing racist about facts. You just don’t like hearing the truth.


----------



## Nottoday (Oct 10, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Can you?


Wells yesa mamm I suresa cans.


----------



## Nottoday (Oct 10, 2021)

Mr.Right said:


> It was a question based on personal experience. Racism had nothing to do with it. I assume it is a cultural thing. I simply wanted someone to explain why they do it.


Don’t you understand yet. You’re not allowed to say ANYTHING critical about black people or else you’re a racist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nottoday said:


> Haha, No, it’s ALWAYS those uneducated blacks that can’t speak English.


Talk about necrothreading........


----------

